# upper and lower ball joints on an 02 2500HD



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

my chiltions manual says "take the lower/upper control arms to a qualified reapair shop for pressing.. 
i do not own a press, but i do know there are wyas of getting around that.. does anyone have experience not using a press for this job?
here's whats getting done; 
front axles, hub assemblys, brakes, shocks, upper/lower ball joints, inner and outer tie rods, and i have the idler and pitman arms aswell... may not do the idler/pitman yet, cause they look good still...

any help would eb greatlyt appreciated.. 
this is the first ball joint job on a truck for me and i don't have a full garage at my disposal.. really only half of one. most of the specialty tools, i've never needed so don't have them, but would buy them if i need them...


----------



## quicknova (Feb 1, 2011)

You just need a ball joint press, rent one from your local parts store..


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ball joint press is easy to use. and rent from stores like autozone. might need a master bushing adaptor set to do the job 100% i cant recall 100% been a bit since i did one.

also note : upper ball joints are indexed to be installed a specific way for range of motion. thay will / should be marked for this.

and as to ideler/pitman do it now and be done with it. also look here for few good upgrade options on these parts.

http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/p...semblies/Idler_Pivot_Assembly_-_Steering.html

or cheeper http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/p...ort_Kit_-_2001-2010_Chevrolet_2500HD_4wd.html

and full alignment required when done.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks, i guess i forgot you can rent tools... hahaa, yea i was actually thinking to myself damn, i'm gonn have to bring this stuff in to somehwere and pay some one... 

the idler and pitman arm seem like they are okay, but they do loooook ruuuuusty... so that is the other reason for me wanting to wait on those.. but you are right. i shouldn't mess around with anything if i'm not going to do the job 100%.. if i were to wait, it would be until they fail or cause symptoms of failure, which, in a blizzard, might be the worst night ever...


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Many place like Advance auto will loan tools for free (you leave a $50 deposit and get it back). I have used a regular press on those, but the ball joint press makes quick work of them. This is a good time to check the a arm bushings for plat also. They usually don,t go bad but check.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I dont bother with pressing the upper. Just buy a new controll arm it takes less time and on an 02 i bet it looks like a rusty pos. Mine did on my 04. On the lower u need to press it. Borrow the tool.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Go to harbor freight and buy the ball joint press it's on sale for $69.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

If your going through all the work, do the control arm bushings as well.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Be sure you get good quality replacement parts too, several times i have seen cheap replacements not fit properly and can actually fall out. Especially the lower ball joints. I would either go OEM or MOOG.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

well, i learned another lesson yesterday. please don't laugh, but i bought all of ym joints, tierods, etc.. from a warehouse dist. off of ebay, and they all had holes int he rubber boots... found them after i started to grease them up and [email protected] so it looks like i will end up just buying new upper c-arms, and in/out tie rods, with a lower b-joint to finish off the job... 
i gotta say i was upset, but only at myself for ordering parts off of ebay... my buddy had recomended it for brake parts, so i figured why not save a few bucks on the front end kit. well it was a hundred dollar lesson....

thanks for the input guys, it is much appreciated, at least i don't have to pay you guys another 100 for the advice!!!


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Never had an issue with Moog parts you get what you pay for.. Especially with plow trucks with the abuse the front ends take.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes i recommend the Moog..did my tie rods big difference from stock..


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

good to know, i've heard of moog before, just always thought they were the same as the off brand/remand parts.. now i know! got the shocks/ hub assemblys/u joints done for now. greased everything up that i didnt' change, just gotta wait for another good down week where i got a few bucks... i did however buy some buyers wings for the plow, probly take care of that b4 anything else now..
boy i can't wait for it to snow!!!~


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Look at autoparts123.com. They carry moog, timken and other top name brands as well as the cheaper stuff. Prices are hard to beat, free shipping on orders over $50 too.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Advance Auto Parts carries Moog parts and they were cheaper than Napa even with my discount and a better part. Tried the Napa joints once and were junk in one season.


----------

